
Show HN: RestBus – Call ASP.Net and ServiceStack Endpoints over RabbitMQ - sunnya
http://restbus.org
======
sunnya
Github project:
[https://github.com/tenor/RestBus](https://github.com/tenor/RestBus)

Documentation:
[https://github.com/tenor/RestBus/wiki](https://github.com/tenor/RestBus/wiki)

Benchmarks:
[https://github.com/tenor/RestBus.Benchmarks](https://github.com/tenor/RestBus.Benchmarks)

